# Walmart Wants to Be Your Movie Cloud



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Walmart Wants to Be Your Movie Cloud*​
*This looks insane to me. Why would anyone do this?*

*â€‹Excerpt:*

"Hereâ€™s how it works. First, you need a Vudu account, which is free (unlike Netflix, you pay for videos individually). You walk your DVDs into a Walmart store, and there you load them into a device of some sort (a self-serve kiosk is the mostly likely scenario) and then purchase the rights to a digital cloud copy. Yes, you purchase the right to a movie you already own. In this case itâ€™s $2 for a standard definition version or $5 for a high-def version (you donâ€™t need a Blu-ray disc to convert your title to high definition). You can then take your discs back home with you. The process doesnâ€™t actually upload the content of the disc, it just authorizes the title to be placed into your cloud locker. If you try to take in a disc your neighbor already authorized, a team of Walmart greeters will wrestle you to the floor."

*







*​


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Interesting idea. I guess Walmart is trying to get their piece of the pie by charging the fee.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

This reminds me of the Chinese saying "a fool and his money are soon parted". I was in a Sam's Club the other day. There were several titles in their DVD isle that contained a BluRay, DVD, and Digital copy. Does one really need multiple formats of the same movie?


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> This reminds me of the Chinese saying "a fool and his money are soon parted". I was in a Sam's Club the other day.


Let me see ..... Sam's/Walmart + fool + money = ?



> There were several titles in their DVD isle that contained a BluRay, DVD, and Digital copy. Does one really need multiple formats of the same movie?


I'm sure that's what the MPAA/RIAA would love to see.


----------



## Jazz308 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wouldn't you think that Walmart could come up with something better? Easier? A right from home sort of thing? It's Walmart for goodness sake! This is one "Great Offer" I will not take part in!


----------

